# my camping outfit



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

h


----------



## Uncle Ray (Nov 19, 2013)

nice one :cool1:what tent do you use?


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 19, 2013)

i was expecting to see a waterproof onesie or summat
but thats more practical ...nice set up


----------



## gaz2676 (Nov 19, 2013)

is the trailer ex mod or did you make it yourself?????


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

[


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

h


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

w


----------



## wolvesamongus (Nov 19, 2013)

That's looks a cool little set up, man you could go wild with that.


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

[


----------



## Uncle Ray (Nov 19, 2013)

this my trailer and i go wild to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and set up


----------



## Tow Itch (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought it was a Sankey Trailer at first.
 I know someone who was intending to morph a Sankey and a Dandy  but it didn't quite gell and just the axles and springs are being used from the Sankey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 I came across this a few weeks ago on eBay if the seller still has any of the tents it could be a pennies and halfpennys solution. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/australia...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
 I think the Australian suppliers must have gone bump I can't find a live site at http://www.ripstoptents.com.au/ but I did find some Youtube clips.

 [video=youtube;ao9QvUf_8LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao9QvUf_8LI[/video] 

 There is another video showing time lapse erection from a trailer. I can only place one video on this post but if you view it on Youtube itself the other video will be listed on the side.


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

Uncle Ray said:


> this my trailer and i go wild to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool unit :dance::dance:

glad to see im not the only one that likes pulling things though the mud


----------



## Uncle Ray (Nov 19, 2013)

o there are lots of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the first one i did now sold


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

[


----------



## Uncle Ray (Nov 19, 2013)

both of mine sankey base


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 19, 2013)

[


----------



## mark61 (Nov 19, 2013)

Those little off road Pucks are great.

Eriba Puck L


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

[


----------



## mark61 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, saw that one.  There were quite a few over at the Abenteuer Allrad show, lovely little caravans.

Try searching mobile.de. Should be a few there at much better prices.


----------



## cheap skate (Nov 20, 2013)

[


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 5, 2013)

Great go anywhere piece of kit.


----------

